
Apple will be the first $1 trillion company - domino
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/04/14/apple-will-be-the-first-1-trillion-company/
======
kierank
_So given today's market value of about $310 billion, if Apple continues to
increase in value by 59% each year, in 2014, we'll have the first trillion
dollar company._

Looks like the logic used in the financial crisis is alive and kicking.

------
benmichael
TUAW, a little biased as usual.

